# Minimum Substrate Depth for carpet plant?



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

no I would go at least 2" at the very least

However monte carlo does not really root down too deep so it is not as big of a deal than vs if you had stem plants or heavy root feeders. I still stick to my minimum of 2" as a best practice though


----------



## chriscashhh (Feb 4, 2016)

klibs said:


> no I would go at least 2" at the very least
> 
> However monte carlo does not really root down too deep so it is not as big of a deal than vs if you had stem plants or heavy root feeders. I still stick to my minimum of 2" as a best practice though


Thank you.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I would have no qualms at all about using 1 inch of substrate if all I wanted to grow was HC or a similar carpet plant. I suspect even a half inch would work, except for the stirring of the substrate by some fish, and water currents.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Agreed, most carpet plants don't need much depth. I have 1/2" of Amazonia at the sides of the tank and hairgrass is growing just fine up to the tank side. It is overgrowing itself but not lifting out of the Amazonia. I couldn't plant it in substrate that shallow though, I need a couple inches to pull the plants down into the substrate.


----------



## Padres1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does glosso need 2" of depth? I feel like 1" is plenty


----------

